# R16 Died Today



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well after months with no problems my R16 died today. I went to turn it on this afternoon the fan was running really loud and it wouldn't even come on. So I unplugged it for 10 minutes and when I plugged it back in it would come on but it would only go as far as the almost there screen before it shuts off then it comes back on and start over. I called D* and someones coming Monday to replace it. I hope I get another R16.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

first bad one i have heard of!!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bjflynn04 said:


> Well after months with no problems my R16 died today. I went to turn it on this afternoon the fan was running really loud and it wouldn't even come on. So I unplugged it for 10 minutes and when I plugged it back in it would come on but it would only go as far as the almost there screen before it shuts off then it comes back on and start over. I called D* and someones coming Monday to replace it. I hope I get another R16.


Poor R16. After reading the DirecTV Investor's Conference presentation on this system, the R16 is probably going to be like many of the current TV series....very few episodes and then cancellation.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Soooo Sad......................


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well today the tech came and replaced it with a refurbished R15-100.


----------



## klaatu1962 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well My R16 Died Today nothing but a blank screen, tried to reboot got to almost there screen shut off. I hear a low beep comming from the unit every few seconds. I know if I call D*TV they will send a R15, the reason I got this was to avoid the R15. Well I guess I'll just send my old Philips 704 to weaknees and have them repair the tuner and add a 300 gig hard drive. I am about at my ropes end with D*TV I use to recomend them to everyone when Hughes owned them now I tell people run as far away as you can.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

klaatu1962 said:


> Well My R16 Died Today nothing but a blank screen, tried to reboot got to almost there screen shut off. I hear a low beep comming from the unit every few seconds. I know if I call D*TV they will send a R15, the reason I got this was to avoid the R15. Well I guess I'll just send my old Philips 704 to weaknees and have them repair the tuner and add a 300 gig hard drive. I am about at my ropes end with D*TV I use to recomend them to everyone when Hughes owned them now I tell people run as far away as you can.


What's wrong with the R15? I have TWO of them and you shouldn't knock 'em until you see how much they have improved in recent months with all the software upgrades and fixes!!!


----------

